# Unable to join forum



## mikeptag (May 10, 2017)

I tried multiple times to join the forum, and after filling out the form and solving the capcha, it goes to a broken link. Please fix and reply in here letting me know I can try again. Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2017)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. I have forwarded your concern to our "tech" people.

We apologize for the inconvenience


----------



## pennyk (May 10, 2017)

It appears to be an issue with the forum software and it is being looked into.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 11, 2017)

We think we have found and corrected the issue. Give registration another try, and sorry for the aggravation.


----------

